

Walgreens Becomes 1st Retail Chain To Diagnose, Treat Chronic Conditions - rangibaby
http://www.kaiserhealthnews.org/Stories/2013/April/04/walgreens-primary-care-services.aspx

======
lostlogin
An uncle of mine in Edinburgh rang up the local practice to make an
appointment to see the nurse practitioner. The earliest he could see her was a
week away. He booked in, noting that this seemed a long wait. The receptionist
said "oh, you can see the doctor today or to tomorrow". I don't know what the
cost difference was, if any, but I liked the story.

